# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  المحاضرة الأولى online لطلاب الفرقة الثالثة 2020-2021

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطلاب الأعزاء 

طلاب الفرقة الثالثة بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق 

مرفق لينك المحاضرة الأولى online 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSIw...w0qMn3tLCQTceb

مع خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق والسداد

----------

